# 2 input Temp Digital Thermometer?



## deltadude (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm looking for a dual probe/input digital thermometer, that can cover both smoking temperature ranges, and high heat since I'm doing pizza on the bbq (0-1200 deg).

I came across this one, the price seems ok and the temperature range is ideal.  Has anyone used this product, and can provide input?  Omegaette HH308 for $85

The spec sheet doesn't mention calibration.  I would prefer a dual digital that could be calibrated.


SUGGESTIONS ANYONE?????


----------



## deltadude (Aug 13, 2008)

ATD 701 Infrared Laser Thermometer or ATD 702
*701  = **$38.50.....   702  = **$65.00*
*











Anyone have experience with either this item or the brand?

Actually I'm interested in finding both dual probe digital thermostat and infrared for different purposes of course.
*


----------



## teeotee (Aug 13, 2008)

I have used a similar tool just not the same brand. They will only read surface temps. We use them for checking engine manifold and cylinder temps. Although of course being guys we also check the temp of everything from the lit end of a cigarette to ..... well anything you can point a laser at 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Aug 26, 2008)

deltadude, 

you're not going to find one from omega like you are looking at that can be calibrated easily at home.  To be honest with you, those things either work or they don't.  We calibrate thermocouples at work on a sixth month interval due to our quality policy.  I have yet to see a channel that was off more than a couple degrees.  Usually what ends up happening is the wire gets ruined, or the TC itself goes bad in which case its very apparent.  You'll be happy with the Omega no matter which one you buy. They make nice temperature devices.


----------



## meatballtn (Aug 26, 2008)

All my experience with omega is good , i've used a lot of their equipment  and am  well satisfied, i just ordered one of the duel temps here a work , may have to borrow it hehehehe.


----------



## deltadude (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks dodgeramsst2003 & meatballtn for the input on Omega.

I have some serious expenses coming out soon, so will have to wait.

I really need the infrared gun, for my pizza adventures.  My taylor remote probe is shot, so I got to get that omega soon, hate not having an idea whats going on temp wise.


----------

